# Heat-molding Adidas Tacticals and Removing the Liner



## ChloricName34 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey y'all, I bought the Adidas Tacticals from this year and I think I really like them. I'm planning on getting them heat-fitted asap but I cannot for the life get the inner liner out of the boot. It looks like its actually attached to the rest of the boot through the inner lacing system. Am I doing something wrong or are these boots not meant to be heat-fitted whatsoever?


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I also have a new pair of Tacticals and the liners are removable.

You need to loosen top half of laces and the inner lace harness then grab the liner at the top and pull towards front of boot but also upwards a little bit

It needs to be a strong tug but they do come out.

These boots have a strap going across top of tongue to pull the heel down, and its not possible to loosen it. It does make it tricky to get the boots on and off and also harder to remove liner, but it's not attached to the liner

Cheers, Barry


----------

